# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Situación Tajo / Segura

## No Registrado

Uno ve estas gráficas, uno ve las fotos que se ponen de los pantanos del Segura y las fotos de los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo y no entiende como puede ser la situación tan injusta, es complicado no ser "exacerbado" y admitir opiniones que defiendan esto, pero bueno supongo que habrá que hacer un gran esfuerzo.






Según leemos en otros hilos salen para el Segura 26 M3/sg y se quedan en el Tajo tres veces menos como poco, el Segura sube y sube, estando el Segura ya al 81% y la cabecera del Tajo, al 35% y no paran de trasvasar agua. ¿Hasta cuando vamos a tener que soportar esta injusticia?

La cabecera del Tajo bajando sin parar por culpa del trasvase y el Segura, a donde se llevan el agua, no para de subir, mucho mejor robarle el agua al vecino, a la cuenca vecina y guardar la propia, que listos los regantes de Levante, que tontos los ribereños del Tajo.

----------


## termopar

Y eso que no cuentas con la que se está almacenando en Alarcon para usarla a posteriori.

----------


## ben-amar

Independientemente de que tampoco a mi me parezca justo ni este de acuerdo con esta politica de trasvases, debemos admitir cualquier opinion expresada de forma educada, con sus agumentos aunque nos parezca o sean equivocados, todo depende del punto de vista de cada uno.
Nadie tiene toda la verdad ni nadie esta del todo equivocado

----------


## No Registrado

> Independientemente de que tampoco a mi me parezca justo ni este de acuerdo con esta politica de trasvases, debemos admitir cualquier opinion expresada de forma educada, con sus agumentos aunque nos parezca o sean equivocados, todo depende del punto de vista de cada uno.
> Nadie tiene toda la verdad ni nadie esta del todo equivocado


Está usted equivocado, no todas las opiniones expresadas de forma educada deben de ser admitidas y ni siquiera lo son por nuestro Código Penal, el enaltecimiento del terrorismo, por ejemplo,  por muy educado y argumentado que sea constituye una infracción penal tipificada y sancionada en nuestro ordenamiento jurídico.

Es decir su argumento no es correcto. Tampoco me valen opiniones racistas, xenófobas o homófobas y como decía en otro mensaje, defender el trasvase supone defender algo que lleva a mucha gente a quedarse sin agua corriente, literalmente y por esto no me parecen aceptables las defensas de este trasvase que deja seca una zona para llenar de agua otra.

Veo que usted vive en Córdoba y entonces es muy fácil decir lo que dice, me gustaría escucharle a usted si dejaran seco el Guadalquivir para llevarse el agua al Segura, me gustaría escucharle y ya que estamos le voy a decir otra cosa, en su mensaje anterior vi que tiraba contra mí, citando frases textuales que dije yo cuando hablaba de seriedad en las discusiones. Mire usted no hay argumento que pueda defender lo que está pasando, no lo hay, es exclusivamente el egoismo de los regantes de Levante que se están llevando el agua del Tajo para almacenarla en Alarcón, como decia Termopar, porque ahora no les hace falta, ya vemos como está el Segura. No hay argumentos que justifiquen esto y si yo estoy dando los datos del agua del SAHI por ejemplo y un defensor del trasvase  me viene respondiendo con que él ve mucha agua en el río, le pido seriedad en el debate, y no estoy faltando el respeto a nadie. Considero que usted me ha faltado el respeto cuando habla de los "supuestos educados" (o similar) y posicionandose, sin decirlo claramente, en contra de los ribereños del Tajo, olvidandose de las tambien faltas de respeto de los trasvasistas. 

Y la verdad es que están cargandose el Tajo, y como vemos no respetan ni la Ley, están dejando sin agua los pantanos de cabecera para llevarse el agua a una zona en la que en estos momentos no hace falta agua. Se ponga como se ponga, esto no depende de ningún punto de vista.

----------


## Jonasino

Otro hilo mas sobre el monotema, no, por favor. Si casi todos estamos de acuerdo con la defensa del Tajo y la apoyamos, pero no la convirtamos en tema unico-polemico del foro, que con eso no se va a conseguir más

----------


## No Registrado

¿Pero esto que es?
¿Esto no es un foro de embalses, y no es esta la parte de los trasvases?, ¿no es este el sitio por lo tanto para poner información de lo que está pasando con las cuencas de los ríos? 
Si alguien quiere sacar cualquier otro tema polémico sobre cuencas o lo que sea, pues que lo saque, pero aquí sólamente estoy poniendo información y comentando cosas de temática de este foro, si alguien no quiere leerlo pues que no lo lea, nadie obliga.
No pienso contestar más mensajes como éste o como el del moderador, que no tienen nada que ve con la temática del título: "Situación del Tajo y del Segura", que ya está bien de machacar hilos.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, quería comentar respecto a lo que está pasando con el embalse de Alarcón, la Ley 21/71 "Sobre el aprovechamiento conjunto Tajo-Segura" no permitía que pasara lo que están haciendo ahora, que los dueños del Tajo, los regantes de Levante, se llevaran el agua a Alarcón, para usarla cuando lo estimen oportuno (para algo son los dueños) vaciando la cabecera del Tajo. El Artículo segundo decía:

_Uno. La utilización del embalse de Alarcón en el acueducto Tajo-Segura seguirá un régimen estricto de entradas  y salidas, computandose las pérdidas por evaporación que puedan corresponder a las aguas trasvasadas._


El problema fueron los regantes del Jucar que siempre expresaron su temor a que se llevaran agua al Segura que no fuera del Tajo. Ya sabemos que el Tajo es el río al que todo se le puede hacer, pero que no toquen los demás, por eso cuando se derogó el artículo del que hablaba, se establecieron unas garantías para los regantes del Jucar:

Ley 10/2001 del PHN
_DISPOSICIÓN DEROGATORIA ÚNICA. Régimen del embalse de Alarcón.
A la entrada en vigor de la presente Ley quedará derogado el artículo segundo de la Ley 21/71, de 19 de junio, sobre el aprovechamiento conjunto Tajo-Segura, en lo que se refiere a la utilización del embalse de Alarcón.
El Acueducto Tajo-Segura podrá utilizar el embalse de Alarcón única y exclusivamente para regular caudales procedentes del trasvase, de acuerdo con las siguientes condiciones : 
	1. Siempre y en todo momento tendrán preferencia para ser embalsadas las aguas procedentes del río Júcar, por lo que los órganos de gestión de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar deberán arbitrar las medidas y establecer los resguardos de garantía necesarios para hacer efectiva esta  prioridad.
	2. No se desembalsarán aguas del embalse de Alarcón con destino al Acueducto Tajo-Segura que no hayan sido almacenadas previamente procedentes del mismo.
	3. Se computarán con cargo a los recursos del Acueducto Tajo-Segura las pérdidas por evaporación que se produzcan como consecuencia del incremento de volumen almacenado por las aguas procedentes del trasvase. Tales pérdidas se calcularán y compensarán debidamente.
	4. En caso de producirse vertidos, se compensará la parte del volumen vertido que sea imputable a la pérdida de capacidad debida al volumen de agua del trasvase presente en el embalse.
	5. Los usuarios del Acueducto Tajo-Segura contribuirán a los gastos del embalse de Alarcón como beneficiarios del mismo con sujeción a la legislación de aguas._

------------------------


Las garantias son tales que hasta en el artículo 3, debido a la mayor superficie que genera el aumento del volumen por agua que viene del Tajo, la evaporación sería mayor, pues ese aumento de evaporación ha de compensarse con agua del Tajo.

Es increible, todo esto resulta totalmente increible para los usuarios del Tajo, este río es la prostituta a la que todo se le puede hacer, resulta increible y escandaloso.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todas las infames irregularidades imaginables que se pueden cometer, se cometen con el Tajo.
Parece como si fuera un banco de pruebas para ver qué pasa y hacerlo luego con los demás.
 Al menos que el triste ejemplo de éste río sirva como vacuna para los ribereños de los demás objetivos en la mira de los regantes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo que me dicen las gráficas es que los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo son demasiado grandes. Y pocos los que se han hecho para el Segura, que sigue teniendo menos agua en términos absolutos y del que se benefician muchos más millones de españoles.

Trasvase si. Lo digo muy educada y legalmente.

Y esos pantanos los pagaron a partes iguales todos los españoles. Estupideces del franquismo, todos iguales, no como ahora.

----------


## No Registrado

> Todas las infames irregularidades imaginables que se pueden cometer, se cometen con el Tajo.
> Parece como si fuera un banco de pruebas para ver qué pasa y hacerlo luego con los demás.
>  Al menos que el triste ejemplo de éste río sirva como vacuna para los ribereños de los demás objetivos en la mira de los regantes.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.



Um.... curioso.....parece una crítica a la construcción de los embalses, no al trasvase...... estoy de acuerdo, hoy no se habrían construido por esas mismas razones. Si los Castellanomanchegos prefieren aeropuertos, que los hagan, pero Entrepeñas y Buendia es de TODOS los españoles. Y si quieren restablecer el Tajo, los destruimos, ¿no?. A ver cómo ayuda eso a los ribereños.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Lo que me dicen las gráficas es que los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo son demasiado grandes. Y pocos los que se han hecho para el Segura, que sigue teniendo menos agua en términos absolutos y del que se benefician muchos más millones de españoles.
> 
> Trasvase si. Lo digo muy educada y legalmente.
> 
> Y esos pantanos los pagaron a partes iguales todos los españoles. Estupideces del franquismo, todos iguales, no como ahora.


Ni idea de geografía, como todos los que se lanzan a hablar sin informarse. Esos embalses son plurianuales, y estarían en un nivel similar a los de toda la cuenca del Tajo. El de Buendía, en mi opinión está sobredimensionado, eso es cierto, pero su lamentable estado actual es culpa única y exclusivamente de su servidumbre con el trasvase.
 En la cuenca del Segura..., ¿Dónde vas a hacer más embalses? ¿Con qué agua los vas a llenar?

Otra vez conque se benefician el resto de españoles. Os creéis el ombligo del mundo:
- Acaso el agua que se deja de turbinar y el beneficio que produciría no daría beneficios al resto de los españoles?, aunque sólo sea por el IVA?
- Acaso los desarrollos agrícolas que no se pueden desarrollar en la cuenca del Tajo no darían beneficios al resto de españoles?
- Acaso los ingresos por turismo interior no darían beneficios al resto de españoles.

Una recomendación, antes de hablar de beneficios para los españoles, mira las cifras reales en el INE, y luego réstale los siguientes puntos:
- Subvención del agua trasvasada pagada por todos los españoles.
- Subvenciones agrícolas pagadas por españoles y el resto de europeos.
- La enorme bolsa de economía sumergida en el sector y trabajo sin contrato que le cuesta a España muchos billetes.

 Claro que se pagaron a medias los embalses por todos los españoles. Bueno, eso no es el todo cierto, había otros españoles que aunque quisieran no les dejaron pagar nada. Además de que se construyeron para otros fines muy distintos y más lógicos.
 Si eres un nostálgico del franquismo como dices, puedes irte a Corea del Norte, es el régimen más similar actualmente. Allí también son "todos iguales" hasta el corte de pelo está regulado.
 En España hay un montón de embalses construídos antes de 1939, y posteriores a 1975. Eso sí, sin tanta propaganda.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Um.... curioso.....parece una crítica a la construcción de los embalses, no al trasvase...... estoy de acuerdo, hoy no se habrían construido por esas mismas razones. Si los Castellanomanchegos prefieren aeropuertos, que los hagan, pero Entrepeñas y Buendia es de TODOS los españoles. Y si quieren restablecer el Tajo, los destruimos, ¿no?. A ver cómo ayuda eso a los ribereños.


Te falta una H delante de "Um", pero bueno...

 En CLM hay burros con los aeropuertos fantasma, pero Levante se lleva la palma: Castellón, Corvera, por no hablar del derroche en general en obras absurdas, que aunque en toda España ha sido enorme, en Levante se lleva el premio gordo, que ha dado hasta para hacer programas de tv en países extranjeros para estudiar el mayor homenaje al despilfarro de la historia. Pero vamos, no me importa, porque mal de muchos...

Quien te ha dicho que hay que destruir E+B. Acaso no sabes que el complejo de E+B y sumado a Bolarque es muy importante para el abastecimiento eléctrico de la capital de España?.
Lo que se pretende es que no se los saquée por el Desvío del río Tajo.

Una vez que no se saquéen y se puedan dar unos caudales ambientales razonables, lo demás viene solo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que me dicen las gráficas es que los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo son demasiado grandes. Y pocos los que se han hecho para el Segura, que sigue teniendo menos agua en términos absolutos y del que se benefician muchos más millones de españoles.
> 
> Trasvase si. Lo digo muy educada y legalmente.
> 
> Y esos pantanos los pagaron a partes iguales todos los españoles. Estupideces del franquismo, todos iguales, no como ahora.



Del trasvase se benefician unos cuantos regantes murcianos y lo que dicen las gráficas es que mientras los pantanos suben por motivo de las aportaciones por las lluvias de esta temporada, los de la cabecera del Tajo bajan porque se llevan el agua a Murcia. Y si no fuera por el trasvase EVIDENTEMENTE esos pantanos estarían prácticamente llenos, como lo estuvieron antes del trasvase e incluso con el trasvase, algunos años han estado bastante llenos.

Fijese en la curva roja, fijese como ha empezado a bajar en Febrero por el trasvase, eso no tiene nada que ver con el tamaño de los pantanos si no con el agua que ROBAN al Tajo, y que los pantanos estén al 35% es culpa del trasvase, no de que los pantanos se hicieran demasiado grandes, sumele el agua trasvasada estos meses y verá en cuanto estarían estos pantanos.

En cuanto al segundo mensaje, siempre están con la misma cantinela, supongo que se refiere al aropuerto de Castellón, no, ese aropuerto que dijo Fabra que estaba muy bien para pasear, o es el de Ciudad Real... tal para cual, no sé que tiene que ver con lo que estamos discutiendo.

Y no, yo no tengo ninguna propiedad en Entrepeñas o Buendia, yo no soy propietario de nada, el río, la cuenca es la propietaria teórica del agua, pero con la nueva Ley de estudios ambientales, los propietarios son los regantes de Levante que tienen por Ley derecho a tanta agua al mes, les haga falta o no, y la guardan donde quieren para gastarla cuando quieran. Así son las cosas, y el Tajo no puede hacer nada al respecto.

Si algo hemos aprendido con los años, con el desarrollo es que no podemos destrozar el medio ambiente por un supuesto progreso o crecimiento, pero se ve que este país es todavía muy subdesarrollado en muchas cosas.

----------


## No Registrado

Ahora lo entiendo, pantanos gigantéscos que solo están al 35% suponen un drama (¿para quién?) y como el objetivo de los pantanos es estar llenos (¿seguro?), hemos descubierto al culpable: el trasvase.

¿Sabes que si se llenan E + B se perderían más de 300 Hm3 por evaporación AL AÑO? Más de lo que se trasvasa.

Yo opino que los ignorantes son otros. ¿Puedo?

Y no hablo de derroches ni compito por ellos. Esos aeropuertos los han derrochado cada comunidad con los impuestos de esa comunidad (y la ruina de sus Cajas de ahorros respectivas). Lo que quiero señalar es que el dinero que se usó para hacer esos pantanos salió de CLM y de levante y de toda España porque todavía no había autonomías. Vamos, que la obra es de todos y todos deben disfrutarla. El Tajo está muy bien cuidado salvo en su primer tramo. A lo largo del mismo hay muchos pantanos. ¿Todo para el Tajo? ¿Con el dinero de todos los españoles?

Claro, como en la cuenca del Segura no caben pantanos, los machacamos a impuestos y hacemos los pantanos en le Tajo para disfrute de Madrid (que tiene otros pocos en la Sierra) y de los ribereños. Pero del agua que llega a Lisboa y de su calidad tampoco hablamos, claro.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Y seguro que estarían llenos sin el trasvase? A ver si esos que llaman ignorantes a los demás te corrigen con su avalancha de datos. Ah, no, que la ignorancia es bienvenida entre los antitrasvasistas.....jejeje.

No voy a contestar cada dato falso, pero hay muchos. Algunos duelen, como afirmar que los embalses de cabecera estarían a los niveles de los embalses rio abajo..... Podría ser si la dirección de agua se invirtiera...jajajaja

----------


## No Registrado

Y antes de corregir la ortografía de los demás deberías cuidar la propia. Tienes muchas faltas, como poner tilde en saquéen (lo repites mucho, por eso lo digo), en "éste río" o no usar nunca el signo de abrir interrogación. No te he leído todo porque me pareces muy maleducado cuando afirmas que si me creo el ombligo o si debo informarme antes de opinar, pero sí lo suficiente como para intuir la amargura que te embarga. Yo soy feliz, así que prefiero dejarlo aquí y marcharme por otros foros.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hola viejo amigo de nuevo, es un placer que vuelvas a aparecer como el antigüo Guadiana, antes de su desecación por los especuladores que lo destrozaron. Fíjate, igual que pasó en el Tajo. Qué casualidad!!!



> Ahora lo entiendo, pantanos gigantéscos que solo están al 35% suponen un drama (¿para quién?) y como el objetivo de los pantanos es estar llenos (¿seguro?), hemos descubierto al culpable: el trasvase.


 Llenos no, pero en la media de la cuenca más o menos sí. Cuando el trasvase se lleva el 85% del agua que entra, hay que llevar la boina muy enroscada para no verlo.
Te voy a responder para quien es un drama:
-Para el río.
-Para los ribereños.
-Para la floreciente industria de turismo que truncó el trasvase.
-Para que Madrid tenga una reserva estratégica.
-Para mantener unos niveles de crecidas simuladas que mantengan la salud del cauce.
-Para la fauna ictícola.
-¿Sigo? O ya te vale.




> ¿Sabes que si se llenan E + B se perderían más de 300 Hm3 por evaporación AL AÑO? Más de lo que se trasvasa.


Y entonces que hacemos con La Serena y todos los embalses del Plan Badajoz? Y con Mequinenza?
 Ah, debe ser que en El Cenajo y sobre todo en la Pedrera, que es el más puro desierto no se evapora nada.
 Debe ser que la central nuclear de Trillo y los dos grupos de Almaraz no evaporan nada en su refrigeración, debe ser que Zorita no ha estado evaporando nada hasta que definitivamente se ha enfriado hace poco. Ni la central térmica de Aceca tampoco.
 En los cultivos murcianos no se debe de evaporar nada igualmente. Tecnología marciana creo...
 Parece ser que sólo E+B no tienen derecho en el mundo a que se evapore nada.




> Yo opino que los ignorantes son otros. ¿Puedo?.


Tú puedes opinar lo que quieras. Ahora bien, si con cada opinión demuestras ignorancia, además de insolidaridad, egoísmo y el mismo sentido de la ecología que Wernher von Braun , es tu problema.




> Y no hablo de derroches ni compito por ellos. Esos aeropuertos los han derrochado cada comunidad con los impuestos de esa comunidad (y la ruina de sus Cajas de ahorros respectivas). Lo que quiero señalar es que el dinero que se usó para hacer esos pantanos salió de CLM y de levante y de toda España porque todavía no había autonomías. Vamos, que la obra es de todos y todos deben disfrutarla. El Tajo está muy bien cuidado salvo en su primer tramo. A lo largo del mismo hay muchos pantanos. ¿Todo para el Tajo? ¿Con el dinero de todos los españoles?.


No tienes ni idea majo. Tú sabes algo del principio de unidad de cuenca? Pues míralo un poco y luego hablas, si es que te quedan ganas después, claro.
 Muchas obras hidraúlicas hoy las hace Fomento (MOP que se llamaba en la época que tanto añoras)
La ampliación del puerto de Valencia, Barcelona y A Coruña se han hecho con dinero público. Por qué no me hacen un canal hasta Madrid para que los barcos atraquen en Atocha? Según tú, debería ser así.

Que los ríos no son tuberías a tu servicio hombre, piensa un poco y deja de leer La Verdad y sus mentiras sobre el trasvase.




> Claro, como en la cuenca del Segura no caben pantanos, los machacamos a impuestos y hacemos los pantanos en le Tajo para disfrute de Madrid (que tiene otros pocos en la Sierra) y de los ribereños. Pero del agua que llega a Lisboa y de su calidad tampoco hablamos, claro.


Es decir, que sólo se pagan impuestos en Murcia, una de las Comunidades en las que más se defrauda al fisco, y de las más subsidiadas. Otra vez el ombligo del mundo. La contribución al PIB nacional de Murcia es muy pequeña en comparación.
 A Lisboa llega el agua fatal. Y las eléctricas han matado el río en su parte baja. Pero eso si quieres lo debatimos en un tema aparte, ábrelo y gustosamente lo hablamos. Aquí estamos hablando de otro tramo del Tajo, del Arroyo Cospedal.
  Pero..., tú sabes lo que es el Convenio de Albufeira? Pues te lo lees y luego hablas.




> ¿Y seguro que estarían llenos sin el trasvase? A ver si esos que llaman ignorantes a los demás te corrigen con su avalancha de datos. Ah, no, que la ignorancia es bienvenida entre los antitrasvasistas.....jejeje.


 Sí, es bienvenida, sobre todo cuando procede de justificaciones absurdas a favor del trasvase (y bastante provincianas y decimonónicas para mi gusto). 




> No voy a contestar cada dato falso, pero hay muchos. Algunos duelen, como afirmar que los embalses de cabecera estarían a los niveles de los embalses rio abajo..... Podría ser si la dirección de agua se invirtiera...jajajaja


 Pues contéstalos, *si son falsos, demuéstralos*. Ah no, que es mejor falsear las cifras del INE y pagar al un Premio Nóbel del agua que no ha visto el Tajo en su vida, ya, ya..., y con dinero público, del mismo que el aeropuerto de Corbera, entiendo...




> Y antes de corregir la ortografía de los demás deberías cuidar la propia. Tienes muchas faltas, como poner tilde en saquéen (lo repites mucho, por eso lo digo), en "éste río" o no usar nunca el signo de abrir interrogación. No te he leído todo porque me pareces muy maleducado cuando afirmas que si me creo el ombligo o si debo informarme antes de opinar, pero sí lo suficiente como para intuir la amargura que te embarga. Yo soy feliz, así que prefiero dejarlo aquí y marcharme por otros foros.


 Te he sacado lo de la H  por el desprecio que muestras hacia los habitantes de las riberas del Tajo. 
Pero no te preocupes, la concienciación de los ribereños está en marcha, y en un corto plazo os va a pasar como con los ribereños del Ebro, que no os pasan una.
 Es una labor lenta, pero imparable, el Tajo no se rendirá jamás, tenlo en cuenta.
 Uy!!, que yo estoy amargado; pero si soy muy feliz, tengo una mujer que me ama, unos hijos que me adoran, unos nietos que me sacan lo que pueden y que los malcrío, mi vida solucionada y unos perros fantásticos. Ah, y soy del Rayo y un poco del Aleti, éste año se puede ser más feliz??
 Sin embargo a mí el que tú seas feliz, infeliz o astronauta, me da lo mismo. A mí de esto me interesa el Tajo y su calvario. Tus circunstancias, nada.
Por el Tajo no estoy amargado, estoy muy ca-bre-a-do, que es muy distinto. Y lo que debes tener por seguro, es que a insolidarios como tú no les paso ni una. Gente como tú habéis hecho mucho daño a éste país, porque el daño al Tajo es extrapolable a lo demás, y ya es hora de que ésto se acabe.

 Si te vas a otros foros, perfecto, seguramente te cruzaras conmigo o con otros como yo, y te digo como a Cañete: "que tanto descanso lleves como el que dejas". Pero vamos, por aquí, si debates con respeto, el mismo (al menos yo) te tendré a ti.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-abr-2014)

----------


## termopar

> No te he leído todo porque me pareces muy maleducado cuando afirmas que si me creo el ombligo o si debo informarme antes de opinar, ... Yo soy feliz, así que prefiero dejarlo aquí y marcharme por otros foros.


Lo que no es educado es esto que comentas en el texto citado. No se quien eres, ….pero lo intuyo; y si fuera así, tampoco me extraña lo dicho porque en muchas ocasiones he visto en alguien que aquí escribía habitualmente este "desdén" hacia el resto de los foreros que no comulgaban con sus posiciones…..y no se si serás feliz, espero que sí, no le deseo a nadie lo contrario, pero si marcharte a otros foros te hace aun más feliz, me alegro por ello.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por favor, cíñamonos a la temática del hilo y dejemos de lado las polémicas que transcienden a otros ámbitos.

Sé que el tema del trasvase es muy espinoso, pero por favor, intentemos mantener un ambiente más o menos cordial.

Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

Totalmente de acuerdo. F.Lazaro
"Ayúdanos a mantener un ambiente agradable, amigable y cordial, apacigua los ánimos cuando estén enervados. Ignora al maleducado, se frío e intenta no picarte" (Copiado de NORMAS DEL FORO)

----------


## termopar

Exacto, ciñámonos al tema. Principal responsable de la situación Tajo-Segura actual …..promocionado a principal representante del partido a nivel europeo, será que lo ha hecho estupendamente. Será también por que la presidenta del partido estará de acuerdo en dicha actuación. Y si en vez, de apretarnos a todos tanto en impuestos y ajustes en educación y sanidad, se dedicaran a quitar algunas subvenciones para cuatro terratenientes, ….pero qué he dicho!!!!, sacrilegio!!

----------

NoRegistrado (05-may-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

> Ahora lo entiendo, pantanos gigantéscos que solo están al 35% suponen un drama (¿para quién?) y como el objetivo de los pantanos es estar llenos (¿seguro?), hemos descubierto al culpable: el trasvase.
> 
> ¿Sabes que si se llenan E + B se perderían más de 300 Hm3 por evaporación AL AÑO? Más de lo que se trasvasa.
> 
> Yo opino que los ignorantes son otros. ¿Puedo?
> 
> Y no hablo de derroches ni compito por ellos. Esos aeropuertos los han derrochado cada comunidad con los impuestos de esa comunidad (y la ruina de sus Cajas de ahorros respectivas). Lo que quiero señalar es que el dinero que se usó para hacer esos pantanos salió de CLM y de levante y de toda España porque todavía no había autonomías. Vamos, que la obra es de todos y todos deben disfrutarla. El Tajo está muy bien cuidado salvo en su primer tramo. A lo largo del mismo hay muchos pantanos. ¿Todo para el Tajo? ¿Con el dinero de todos los españoles?
> 
> Claro, como en la cuenca del Segura no caben pantanos, los machacamos a impuestos y hacemos los pantanos en le Tajo para disfrute de Madrid (que tiene otros pocos en la Sierra) y de los ribereños. Pero del agua que llega a Lisboa y de su calidad tampoco hablamos, claro.


Bueno, parece que los "supuestos educados" no son sólamente antitrasvasistas...

Decir que la evaporación sería más que lo que se trasvasa, si se deja el agua embalsada,  es algo soprendente, un argumento ciertamente sorprendente, la verdad, según eso hemos de vaciar todos los pantanos porque si están llenos la evaporación sería mayor que el agua que se suelta... ¿o es sólo en E +B y con el trasvase?

Por otro lado resulta tan evidente que los embalses de cabecera no estarían así, sin el trasvase, que discutirlo resulta ridículo, no hablamos de tener los pantanos llenos, hablamos de que sean unos pantanos con unos ciclos normales, que cuando llueve se llenan y cuando lleguen temporadas de sequía se vacien, lo mismo que los pantanos del Segura que ahora están al 80% despues de unos años muy buenos de lluvias. El drama vendrá cuando llegue un ciclo de sequía, que llegaár, y vendrán los problemas, y el drama vendrá para los que tengan las restricciones de agua, el drama será para el Tajo, una vez más.

Y decir que el Tajo está muy bien cuidado salvo su primer tramo... lo primero es que su primer tramo, hasta E + B es el que está perfectamente cuidado, luego por el trasvase, el río prácticamente desaparace y los datos están ahí. Y esto es inadmisible por mucho que se hicieran los pantanos con el dinero de todos los españoles. No sé qué tendrá que ver.

Y como muchos trasvasistas se empeñan en decir que el problema es que los pantanos de cabecera son demasiado grandes e imposible que se llenen pongamos una gráfica histórica y demos unos datos básicos:

Entrepeñas y Buendia tienen una capacidad de 2474 Hm3 de capacidad y el trasvase se puso en marcha en el año 1979. 



Como se puede ver, antes del trasvase, los pantanos de cabecera estuvieron prácticamente llenos varioas veces, por supuesto que hay años en los que bajan mucho (67-68-69) que me imagino que serán ciclos secos, pero luego se vuelven a recuperar y en el año 70 vuelven a estar por encima de los 2000 Hm3 que significa el 80% de la capacidad. Hay que decir que la bajada salvaje de los años 80/81 no se hizo por el trasvase, pero luego jamás se han podido recuperar los embalses, y el motivo sí es por los trasvases.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Tienes el resto del gráfico? Solo veo (a lo mejor es mi ordenador) hasta 0ct.92. Gracias

----------


## No Registrado

http://hercules.cedex.es/Planificaci...end%C3%ADa.JPG

Te doy el link de la gráfica, pero sólamente llega hasta el 98 y no he econtrado ninguna con datos más actuales aunque se podría prolongar la gráfica muy facilmente porque los boletines del Ministerio están online desde el 2005 y seguro que es fácil conseguir los 7 años que faltan... a ver si le dedico un rato y lo actualizo, de todas formas ya digo que jamás han vuelto a estar los pantanos como antes del trasvase, aunque algunos años han estado aceptables, como en el 98 que llegaron al 60% o similar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Tienes el resto del gráfico? Solo veo (a lo mejor es mi ordenador) hasta 0ct.92. Gracias


Tranquilo, es igual de lamentable o aún peor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que quiero señalar es que el dinero que se usó para hacer esos pantanos salió de CLM y de levante y de toda España porque todavía no había autonomías. Vamos, que la obra es de todos y todos deben disfrutarla. El Tajo está muy bien cuidado salvo en su primer tramo. A lo largo del mismo hay muchos pantanos. ¿Todo para el Tajo? ¿Con el dinero de todos los españoles?


Pero de todas formas por supuesto que quien quiera, ya sea murciano o catalán o de donde sea, podrín disfrutar de los pantanos de cabecera con un volumen decente, son pantanos preciosos con agua, o del río Tajo en Aranjuez con un caudal decente, de hecho se lo recomendaría a cualquiera, los jardines de Aranjuez, el mismo Aranjuez es una verdadera preciosidad, destrozado ahora mismo por un río verde, o como alguien le llama por aquí, un "charco sin corriente".

Pero es lo de siempre, muchos murcianos le dan la vuelta a lo que está pasando, y éste es un claro ejemplo, pregunta ¿todo para el Tajo? cuando vemos que se están llevando constantemente 27 m3/s hacia Murcia y dejando 6 (y ni eso) para el Tajo... la pregunta es ¿todo el Tajo para Levante?. El río Tajo es el dueño de sus aguas, igual que el Segura, e igualmente que los pantanos del Segura se pagaron por todos los españoles y su agua se "disfruta" en su cuenca, lo mismo queremos para el Tajo, pero como siempre, hay muchos, y el que escribe es uno de ellos, parece, que la solidaridad ha de ser de los demás con nosotros pero no al contraio y lo de los demás es de todos, pero lo nuestro es sólo nuestro.

----------


## Jonasino

> http://hercules.cedex.es/Planificaci...end%C3%ADa.JPG
> 
> Te doy el link de la gráfica, pero sólamente llega hasta el 98 y no he econtrado ninguna con datos más actuales aunque se podría prolongar la gráfica muy facilmente porque los boletines del Ministerio están online desde el 2005 y seguro que es fácil conseguir los 7 años que faltan... a ver si le dedico un rato y lo actualizo, de todas formas ya digo que jamás han vuelto a estar los pantanos como antes del trasvase, aunque algunos años han estado aceptables, como en el 98 que llegaron al 60% o similar.


Muchas gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Tranquilo, es igual de lamentable o aún peor.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.



Gracias, pero ,como dice Arguiñano, me gusta llorar "con fundamento"

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Gracias, pero ,como dice Arguiñano, me gusta llorar "con fundamento"


 Toma anda, para que te fundamentes:
http://www.elpais.com/elpaismedia/di..._1_Pes_PDF.pdf
Pag. 18 y 21, aunque las demás tienen "fundamentos" más que sobrados para quedar "fundamentado".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2014),Varanya (28-abr-2014)

----------

